# Blogspot Template Generator



## LFEM (Jan 22, 2009)

Check out my tool for generating templates for blogspot....

Features of the blogger template generator v2...
1. It is an online tool based predominantly on Javascript, and you don't need to download or install any software (except a Flash Plugin, required for saving your design and using available templates)
2. User friendly interface with a help panel to assist you in designing. Analyse tool, recommends the possible modifications that you can do in your template design.
3. Instantly Preview your design and changes.
4. Save upto 5 designs and use it in the future.
5. Lots of ready-made templates for you to use and customize.
6. While it is used for generating Template for blogger, you can also generate HTML for your webpage with a single click.
7. You could preview your design in multiple browsers to see whether they look the same.
8. Last but not least - its free. 

Blogger template Generator

FAQ

Video tutorial

Forum for blogger template generator v2

Give your suggestions to improve the application...


----------



## LFEM (Feb 13, 2010)

Lot of updates available to v2... Check here for more details... 
*e-infotainment.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=403

Also Urls of the application has been changed....


----------

